# (eclipse) Plugin installieren (allgemein)



## ssfuture (12. Mai 2005)

Hallo!
Ich bin gerade von NetBeans zu Eclipse gewechselt.

Ich habe es frisch installiert, ein bisschen ausprobiert und dann wollte ich das Sydeo Plugin installieren, um Tomcat benutzen zu können.

Also habe ich die Zip von Sysdeo in den Plugin-Ordner von Eclipse extrahiert.
Aber nach einem Neustart von Eclipse passierte nichts.

Auch unter Windows | Preferences fand sich kein Neueintrag.

Nichts passierte.
Und auch bei anderen Plug-Ins passierte nichts. (Ich habe fasst alles angeschaut, wo Optionen etc. sind.)

Gibt es vielleicht eine Option, die man aktivieren muss, damit Eclipse automatisch die Pug-Ins erkennt und benutzt?

Gruss
Sebastian


----------



## bazz-dee (12. Mai 2005)

Also ich hab meine Plug-Ins über

Eclipsemenuleiste -> Help -> Software Updates

installiert.


----------



## ronny (12. Mai 2005)

ich hatte das hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=15755

mal erklärt, wie du deine plugins als "external extensions"
managen kannst...

das ist meiner meinung nach ein "schönerer" weg, die plugins
zu verwalten, und nich einfach immer nur "reinkopieren" ins
eclipse-verzeichnis...  :wink:


----------

